# Booking a Snow Goose Hunt



## alexisreily (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking to book a Snow Goose hunt in Nebraska with Nebraska Hunting Company .anybody ever here of him?


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Though snow goose hunting can be extremely challenging, sometimes the true challenge is figuring out how to book a guided hunt.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Heard of him and know him. Honestly,I wouldn't pay .25cents to hunt with the guy. MUCH better outfitters out there. Getting a little late to find a guided hunt in Nebraska with a decent guide.Most are either about done or are moving into the Dakotas.

Alex


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

yea I seen where they setup and their spread. I had to giggle. Funny part was I wonder if that guy knew he was guiding on his property.

Id look into www.nebraskawaterfowl.com

Theres lots of other good guides around too. Stick with the instate guys.


----------



## darymini (Mar 19, 2008)

For anyone interested, I joined this community just so I could give a response about Nebraska Hunting.

I booked a hunt for my 13 year old son and myself with Scott for the weekend of March 1st and 2nd for the Mound City area. Great communication! From the time I booked the hunt until we arrived we talked at least twice a week. The geese hadn't arrived in good numbers yet on the weekend we were supposed to go, so he called and told me not to come until the following weekend. All along he maintained that if we didn't have a good hunt that he would invite us back at no charge at a later date.

Hunted the weekend of the 8th and 9th south of Nebraska city. This was my first Snow Goose hunt, so don't know beans about the differences between a good spread and a bad, but were set up on a pond with at least 200 floaters and close to a 1000 sillosocks, full bodys, etc. Looked good to me, but again, I'm no expert. What impressed me was the effort made to get the birds to come in. Before daylight Scott was in the water breaking up the ice and making sure the floaters had good movement. (Saturday morning the temps were in the single digits!) At least twice over the weekend he and his helper adjusted the spread in an effort to get the geese to decoy. They both worked hard.

From what I've read on here, hardly anyone had much success in the Mound City area that weekend and neither did we. However, true to his word, my son and I have rescheduled a fall hunt with Scott free of charge! From the derogatory comments made about him, he may not be the best guide out there, but he worked hard for us and all indications are that he is going to make good on his offer to bring us back up for free.

I don't know Scott from Adam other than the weekend we spent hunting with him, but thought someone should have his back. There may be better guides out there, but he worked hard for us and I have no complaints other than not shooting any geese and can't say that he is to blame for that as hardly anyone else posted good numbers from that weekend.

Darren Harvey


----------



## skycarpchaser (Mar 25, 2008)

I hunted with him this year. a complete waste of money. spreads looked like they came from a second hand store.birds were not even interesred in the spread .birds were still south from us .other guides were shooting some birds he wanted to stay there, because he said the birds would come up to us .we all know that the white bird is not that dumb.he should of moved to another location.we all know you have to chase them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> This forum system is not a venue for personal or private vendetta's. Keep your personal business as just that - personal. This forum is not a venue for the resolution of personal disputes with members or companies.


http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------

